

Simple, Plain, Customizable JS Dialogs. - mattlockyer
https://github.com/mattlockyer/diajs/
Frustrated by the lack of a simple, customizable JS dialog, I decided to create a mini library that captures the simplicity of the 3 classic JS dialogs: alert, confirm, prompt, but allows for needed custom features like styling, button labels, and html5 placeholders for inputs. Seeking feedback on any potential issues, code architecture and style, and general usefulness. Before you chime in about jQuery UI or some other framework&#x2F;library that has this included, think first about projects that don&#x27;t require such a heavily scripted or styled component and would benefit from a straightforward, easy to customize solution.
======
mattlockyer
I was frustrated by the lack of a simple, customizable JS dialog. I decided to
create a mini library that captures the simplicity of the 3 classic JS
dialogs: alert, confirm, prompt, but allows for needed custom features like
styling, button labels, and html5 placeholders for inputs. Seeking feedback on
any potential issues, code architecture and style, and general usefulness.
Before you chime in about jQuery UI or some other framework/library that has
this included, think first about projects that don't require such a heavily
scripted or styled component and would benefit from a straightforward, easy to
customize solution.

------
docvious
I think this is a smart foundation. Despite the fact that this problem is
tackled in countless libraries, there is no real standalone solution. Would be
interested in seeing this grow to include basic form functionality.

------
danhodgins
What does Dia stand for?

~~~
mattlockyer
dialog

or...

dia- a prefix occurring in loanwords from Greek ( diabetes; dialect ) and
used, in the formation of compound words, to mean “passing through” (
diathermy ), “thoroughly,” “completely” ( diagnosis ), “going apart” (
dialysis ), and “opposed in moment” ( diamagnetism ). Also, especially before
a vowel, di-.

Origin: < Greek, combining form representing diá (preposition) through,
between, across, by, of, akin to dýo two and di- di-1

